# General > Music >  'Come Over the Ord'

## kmacd25

Hi I was wondering if anybody knew the words to this old favourite as I have tried google and have not had any luck, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks

----------


## Torvaig

> Hi I was wondering if anybody knew the words to this old favourite as I have tried google and have not had any luck, any help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks


Pm'd you with the words but thought others may want to see them as well!

*OVER THE ORD* 
*(Chorus)* *NOW** COME* *AL**L YE* *PEOP**LE, COME OVER THE ORD*
*THERE'S A W**ELCO**ME AWAITING THAT YOU CAN AFFORD*
*BE YE A PAUPER OR BE YE A LORD*
*YOU WILL ALWAYS BE WELCOME IN* *CAITHNESS* 
*THERE ARE LOCHIES AND* *BUR**NIES,* *BROCHANS* *A**ND BRAES*
*QUAINT LITTLE HAMLETS AND HAVENS AND BAYS*
*ALL PLACES YOU'LL* *CHERIS**H THE REST OF YOUR DAYS*
*WITH A WARM H**EAR**TED WELCOME IN* *CAITHNESS* 
*FROM THE MOUNTAINS OF* *MOR**VEN* *THER**E CAN BE SEEN*
*MOORLANDS AND MEADOWS AND RI**VERS** AND STREAMS*
*OF ALL THE FINE PLACES THAT I'VE* *EVE**R BEEN*
*THERE IS NO FINER COUNTY THAN* *CAITHNESS* 
*FOR THE* *LAND** THERE BELOW, THE PLACE OF MY BIRTH*
*IS CARRESSED BY THE WAVES OF THE WILD* *PENTLAND FIRTH*
*OF ALL THE FINE PLACES THAT I'VE EVER SEEN*
*THERE IN NO FINER COUNTY THAN* *CAITHNESS*

----------


## kmacd25

Thankyou  :Smile:  I remembered certain lines but its great to have the whole thing.

----------


## danc1ngwitch

ops i thought u meant the book ore the ord, its rare now, libary has it in thurso or did have but its very old

----------


## ecb

What tune are these words sung to, please?  Who wrote this song?  Is there a recording of the song sung online, please?

----------


## poppett

If my memory serves me it was written by Wick man David Sutherland.

A modern version of it is available on u tube with Hillhead school singing it.

I have asked Robin Young the presenter on Caithness FM scottish show if he can tell me any more about it and have suggested he plays an old track on his Monday night scottish show.   Back in the 70`s most local bands and entertainers had a version of this song in their programme.

----------


## poppett

Lots of interesting information on facebook about this question now.

I have found historical recordings by Arthur Pottinger on Grampian records and Over the Ord features on Bobby Coghill`s trio of recordings on Ross Records circa 2005.

----------


## Aussiewicker

It was written by Donald Sutherland, latterly of Louisburgh Street, Wick...

see also: http://forum.caithness.org/archive/i.../t-126324.html

----------


## Scunner

Brian Coghill made a recording on CD, it's worth a try to look for it.

----------

